# Sounds like



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

The big packers are Not covid testing workers now, And have again reduced worker space.

Granted they All have given another Illusion of the afore.

So, its the same story IF workers decide to or Not work.

Meat working is a death trap for the big 6 packing corps... 27 sick plants.

Anything to save $1 seems to be large usa packing corporations.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When the "paid to stay at home" money and the stimulus checks have been spent, normal work force will return.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

I doubt it. 
It's known as death march work now .
There's 11000 Corona cases from packing plant disease exposure now.... Several deaths etc..

There are actually 830 smaller clean plants that can supply meat And another 2200 smaller plants yet.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Statistics are only as good as the statistician. Many reports that anyone sick or feeling sick is logged as Covid19. Hospitals are getting paid more for treating them. Follow the money.

A local store owner told me that he had to give full pay to anyone who did not show up for work if they claimed it was virus related. Schools closed, no babysitter, elderly parents, coughed twice today etc. The government is supposed to reimburse him.
If the government is going to reimburse the meat packers for worker pay to any who stay home, why would there be an urgency to work?
Packers are making more with producing less. Win/win for them.
Stop the free money and see who goes back to work.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Why are packers getting hit so bad?. Other essential services seem to be doing better. Even tho packers were using plenty of ppe prior to virus. Tells me one thing. Workplace not the problem


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, I don't know about those claims.....every packing plant I've ever seen has stringent PPE requirements. Now that doesn't cover them at home and that may be a problem, but I don't think it's from the workplace. I just wonder, why do we not hear about Covid outbreaks and death marches amongst the homeless? Unreported or non-existent? 
I agree with the hypothesis that they will run back to work when they can get them off the gubmit dole....
Employers are now faced with having to compete against the federal gov. To get their employees back....it's ridiculous. 
I ask this question a lot, I don't know a soul that has had this disease....do you? And that doesn't mean you know a guy that knows a guy that their mother in law had it.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

bbos2 said:


> Why are packers getting hit so bad?. Other essential services seem to be doing better. Even tho packers were using plenty of ppe prior to virus. Tells me one thing. Workplace not the problem


My Tin Foil hat getting a little tight but lots of US plants owned by chinese, they know it's one way they can tighten their grip on our scrotum a little more.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

stack em up said:


> My Tin Foil hat getting a little tight but lots of US plants owned by chinese, they know it's one way they can tighten their grip on our scrotum a little more.


May be closer to the truth than you realize. Notice the China owner Smithfield was to first to claim a virus problem?
Then it spread to other meat processors.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I also wonder why the homeless are lying died on every street corner. Could it be ................................if your out in the dirt you build your immunity up. There have been more and more germ a fobs that bathe in sanitizer long before the epidemic. They never build their immunity.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bbos2 said:


> Why are packers getting hit so bad?. Other essential services seem to be doing better. Even tho packers were using plenty of ppe prior to virus. Tells me one thing. Workplace not the problem


well some live 20 to a house after they go home from the packing plant so some think as much if not more was transferred after work.Some of them live like pigs,they fricking stink BO that will knock you over.Worthington,Mn is a hot spot with JBS plant.There is a old Hotel that's being refurbished,they can't get the previous renters and now some squatters out.Cops won't even go in the building.A gr nephew of mine who is a cop in town was in it a yr ago,when he went home he stripped down and burned his clothes.

Every day a couple buses hauled workers from Worthington to Smithfield in Sioux Falls to work and another bus hauled workers to Monogram meats in Chandler Mn.This is one reason it spread threw the meat packing plants so quick


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya, I don't know about those claims.....every packing plant I've ever seen has stringent PPE requirements. Now that doesn't cover them at home and that may be a problem, but I don't think it's from the workplace. I just wonder, why do we not hear about Covid outbreaks and death marches amongst the homeless? Unreported or non-existent?
> I agree with the hypothesis that they will run back to work when they can get them off the gubmit dole....
> Employers are now faced with having to compete against the federal gov. To get their employees back....it's ridiculous.
> I ask this question a lot, I don't know a soul that has had this disease....do you? And that doesn't mean you know a guy that knows a guy that their mother in law had it.....


Covid likes cool INDOOR environments like a meat packing plant. Homeless mostly outside.

just spit balling.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Covid likes cool INDOOR environments like a meat packing plant. Homeless mostly outside.
> just spit balling.


But....IF THATS TRUE....one also has to consider that within those cool indoor environments, have PPE requirements. The ones out on the street wear the same clothing everyday and share the same spaces.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> But....IF THATS TRUE....one also has to consider that within those cool indoor environments, have PPE requirements. The ones out on the street wear the same clothing everyday and share the same spaces.


"If that's true?" 
It is true. CDC and some of our best scientists have come out with that info a few weeks back. 
An overwhelming amount of Covid is spread indoors. It was actually suggested to be outside in fresh warmer air. 
The homeless may be in the best place, outdoors


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

No more insight than anyone here and not taking any and I mean any life for granted, but I believe if there is an honest review of what all has been done we will learn the benefits have not outweight the cost. This morning they are discussing the sheer numbers of sucides we will see for months if not years from this. I know some others here have said or questioned the freedoms we just gave up like lambs and I have said we need to understand how the Nazis got the German people to trust them.

Since when has there ever been such a take aware of personal freedom in this country? What the Japanese US citizens with WWII?

There is so much that needs to be looked at in this and sadly much will be forgotten or what ever but the fact we buy most of our medicines from an enemny of ours, the food also as has been noted in this thread even..what are we stupid? Did we even know our medicines come from China as so many do? Tell you China can be blamed all we want to but we must make the change or they will beat us and never fire one round.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Every day a couple buses hauled workers from Worthington to Smithfield in Sioux Falls to work and another bus hauled workers to Monogram meats in Chandler Mn.This is one reason it spread threw the meat packing plants so quick


Just try to get those in charge to look at what I call "Covid -19" transportation systems. Seems out breaks are worse, where ever there is some sore of group transportation involved.  As far as I know, the virus doesn't transport itself.  At least that's the case in Michigan, county's without public transportation (busing), have little or no Covid-19 cases.

Also, perhaps why the homeless don't seem to be so effected (don't use public transportation and they have been social distancing for years).

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> "If that's true?"
> It is true. CDC and some of our best scientists have come out with that info a few weeks back.
> An overwhelming amount of Covid is spread indoors. It was actually suggested to be outside in fresh warmer air.
> The homeless may be in the best place, outdoors


The CDC has been consistently wrong and at this point I take everything with a "grain of salt"....
I was among the first to say that UV light has to be an enemy, being outdoors has to be good, but I'm not convinced that heat (unless higher than what we have on planet earth) is a real killer. We've also been told all our life that the reason operating rooms, hospitals, etc are cooler was to prevent the spread of bacteria and viruses....now I don't know if they were talking about transmissions rate, actually killing the virus etc. but I do know that the scientists and the CDC and the WHO have been all over the place on their predictions/recommendations/guidelines. And for that reason, I view any of what they say with a bit of skepticism. Until real/honest testing on this virus is completed.....I will continue to be skeptical. Some of the most prestigious universities in the world have claimed to be an expert....we have Dr Fauci another "expert". Most of these scientists have little wisdom. So when I say IF THATS TRUE, I mean just that.....I'm no "expert" but I do have "walking around sense" and when they say they have some grape kool-aid they are gonna give us....I'm not gettin in line. I can't believe everything that I read for the same reason, and that's why I said "if that's true". Because I think the jury is still out on that one....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree they've been wrong on some things, but they've been right on some too. From what I read, pretty exhaustive research has been put into studying the temperatures the virus likes. Everyone knows flu and cold viruses are rampant in cold weather months. The death statistics DO prove far more indoor restricted people die than outdoor. Purty sure a 4th grader could understand why a cold, indoor meat packing plant is a perfect breeding ground compared to an outdoor homeless persons environment.
And just because you wear a mask doesn't mean you're protected. I've seen more than a few people pull them off and start diggin in their schnoz, rubbing their eyes, whatever. I also think there's more than a few lower educated folks working in those places not exactly using best health and safety practices. (Salmonella outbreaks?)

Homeless are outside and breathing fresh air more than a meat packing plant worker.

Believe me, I'm more skeptical than you are. 
I think the whole damn thing is being exaggerated just to ruin Trumps economy. 
Yep, I said that!


----------



## Robert333 (May 5, 2020)

Most of the packers video clips I have seen even BEFORE the Wuhan virus, show workers NOT using masks, gloves, etc. PROPERLY!!!! Which is part of the reason I eat MY OWN BEEF!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Years ago, and I do mean years ago, there was an extensive study done by Harvard university that pertained to cold and it's effects on desease and transmission. The results were very surprising to a lot of people, including me. At the conclusion, they found that the only reason we have flu and cold outbreaks is because we are indoors and in close proximity to one another. Temp was not even a consideration (except that it was the common thread that kept us inside). For that reason, I think it's absolutely true that being confined indoors is paramount to the spread of transmissible deseases. But I really don't believe it has much to do with the ambient air temp, and it seems more likely, to me anyway, that a virus or bacteria would be much more happy at 90* than 50*, but idk....perhaps I'm wrong.

And I have no doubt in my mind that this is being exploited to wreck the economy for the reasons stated....the ole "never let a good crisis go to waste" deal.

I would think that the only videos that you will see of workers in a processing facility not wearing PPE would be undercover videos to highlight that misuse. Much the way they video our slaughter plants, livestock farms, etc. sensationalism/gotcha. I'm sure it goes on, but it's probably the exception rather than the rule, but I get my meat from a variety of sources. I wish I was able to process my own like I do my Venison....that would be the best scenario for sure.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> And just because you wear a mask doesn't mean you're protected.


My understanding (once again could be completely wrong, again), is that a mask doesn't protect you but it helps protect OTHER folks. Even an N95 only blocks something like 95% (hence the number perhaps :huh.

By wearing a mask, when around other folks, YOUR nose/mouth stuff gets mainly blocked (or at least redirected).

I have the same type of argument about folks wearing gloves (cashiers, fast food workers). Unless they are changing/sanitizing between customers...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; especially if handling cash money. I know I want my doctor to change gloves between patients for some odd reason. ^_^

I have a DIL, that is a nurse, she wipes down all the groceries before she brings them into her house. But doesn't do the same for her coffee or fast food orders, even goes as far as just consuming them in the car. 

Go ahead and slap me.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

r82230 said:


> My understanding (once again could be completely wrong, again), is that a mask doesn't protect you but it helps protect OTHER folks. Even an N95 only blocks something like 95% (hence the number perhaps :huh.
> 
> By wearing a mask, when around other folks, YOUR nose/mouth stuff gets mainly blocked (or at least redirected).
> 
> ...


makes sense.

My niece is a nurse at a big old hospital and what she's telling me is the masks are giving people a false sense of security and they get to close to each other and the virus gets in because of improper fitment


----------

